# Potato Chip Scarf..Easy Peasy Kewl Scarf



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I made this awhile back...Someone was asking for the pattern...
and DUH me...I forgot who? [email protected] me
Potato Chip Scarf...so named cause you just cannot knit ONE? lol
So they say.

here:

http://oceanwavesquilts.typepad.com/my_weblog/2010/02/potato-chip-scarf.html

*´¨)
¸.´¸.*´¨) ¸.*¨)Enjoy!
(¸.´ (¸.`*~♥

Camilla


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Thank you for posting the pattern. I've been thinking about trying this one


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Patty ..you can do it...it is really easy peasy...

You will love how it works up too..

You are most welcome.



Pattyhayw said:


> Thank you for posting the pattern. I've been thinking about trying this one


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks i have had this marked awhile going to sit down & make one soon love the looks of it!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks...and just in time for "football game knitting"!


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

These are so fun to make, beware the ruffles do not start to show until have worked about 4 to 5 inches.


----------



## magaret (Apr 17, 2011)

thank you i was looking for that pattern and could'nt find it


----------



## Karicter (May 26, 2011)

I tried this scarf and it was nice, but I had some trouble keeping track of the row I was on... I used this one instead and it came out wonderful:
My patten for knitted Spiral Scarf Pattern.

Spiral Scarf Pattern

Skill Level  Easy

Materials Needed  100g Noro Kureyon, or something similar. 5mm needles. However, as long as your needles match your yarn anything will do.

Cast on 15 stitches.

Knit 2, turn knit 2 back.

Knit 4, turn knit 4 back.

Knit 6, turn knit 6 back.

Knit all the way across the row.

Repeat the above 4 rows, the scarf will spiral after the first few inches.

Use up all your yarn and weave in the ends.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

It is easy and quick - especially when doing the second one. Have made 2 so far for gifts. First one took me several days to make doing a little at a time. Second one took me 2 evenings! It was a rush job for a friend at work and I knew I could do it up and it looks impressive. Love the color and name of this one.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you! I have been looking for this pattern and did not know what it was called!

JanetLee


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are all most welcome..

Here is my Potato Chip Scarf:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oooh would love to see a picture of this pattern karichter...Please post.

Thanks,

Camilla



Karicter said:


> I tried this scarf and it was nice, but I had some trouble keeping track of the row I was on... I used this one instead and it came out wonderful:
> My patten for knitted Spiral Scarf Pattern.
> 
> Spiral Scarf Pattern
> ...


----------



## Retiredhoosier (Mar 12, 2011)

I've been knitting this pattern, and there will be a little space (like in a short row) which helps keep track of what row you are on. I found it hard to keep track of where I was as well. It doesn't seem to go very fast....I'm usually a pretty fast knitter, and it seems like I'm not making a lot of progress.


----------



## Karicter (May 26, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics of the spiral scarf Camilla...

Sorry... pictures came out sideways... will repost

~ Karen


----------



## Karicter (May 26, 2011)

oops... pictures are sideways... can I edit them? redoing them


----------



## Karicter (May 26, 2011)

Here are the photos... again.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you both for patterns. They are both slightly different from the one I use. I'll give them a try and see which one works out best for my yarn.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Knit Girl said:


> These are so fun to make, beware the ruffles do not start to show until have worked about 4 to 5 inches.


Thanks for the tip. I started the scarf last night and don't see curling yet. I'll keep on going


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I made this awhile back...Someone was asking for the pattern...
> and DUH me...I forgot who? [email protected] me
> Potato Chip Scarf...so named cause you just cannot knit ONE? lol
> So they say.
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

¸*´¸.*´¨) ¸.*´)
(¸.*´You are most Welcome Dollie...

It knits up fast and ruffles as you go..
Just remember you have to hand sew up the ends to make them roundish.

Hope that helps,

Camilla



DollieD said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > I made this awhile back...Someone was asking for the pattern...
> ...


----------

